# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  En Venta: Terreno agrícola de 270 has en Chongoyape - CHICLAYO

## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

*1. UBICACIÓN:*
Distrito: Chongoyape
Provincia: Chiclayo
El terreno se encuentra a una distancia aproximada de 50 Km. al Este de la Ciudad de Chiclayo, en el Valle del Río Chancay, a 5 km. de la represa de Tinajones.  *2. EXTENSIÓN:* 270 hectáreas.  *3. VÍA DE ACCESO:*
Al fundo se llega mediante la pista que va de Chiclayo a Cajamarca. En el poblado de Capulí se desvía a la derecha y a 7 km. Se llega mediante una carretera afirmada en buen estado.  *4. CLIMA:*
Seco. Soleado todo el año debido a su ubicación geográfica, clima parecido a Sayán (Huacho). Lluvias esporádicas entre Diciembre – Marzo.  *5. SUELO:*
- Relieve totalmente llano.
- Formaciones vegetales de bosque seco
- Suelo franco, pH 6-7  *6. AGUA:*
- Hay un estudio hidrológico, según el cual el agua está a los 45 mts.
- Actualmente hay un pozo en uso, el agua se bombea con un motor petrolero. Solo para regar una parcela de granadas, cítricos, paltas, vid.
- Existen 2 pozos con anillos de concreto de 25 y 30 metros de profundidad. Asimismo, 2 tanques elevados de concreto para depositar el agua bombeada.
- Hay trabajos iniciales de 2 pozos de 16 metros de profundidad en los puntos determinados por la prospección geoeléctrica realizadas por la empresa más prestigiosa de Lambayeque.  *7. ENERGÍA:*
Por el fundo cruza una línea de alta tensión y una línea trifásica.  *8. SITUACIÓN LEGAL:*
Inscrito en SUNARP Chiclayo, según Partida Electrónica y Unidad Catastral del PETT. Libre de gravamen o hipotecas.   *Precio: US$ 540,000 + impuestos  * Imagen Satelital.jpg  Vista Panorámica.jpgTemas similares: Venta de Terreno Agrícola en Paiján (Ascope, La Libertad) - Perú VENDO FUNDO AGRICOLA EN CHICLAYO-CHONGOYAPE-270 HECTAREAS VENTA DE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA EN PARACAS (ICA-PERÚ) TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid

----------

